# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  microsoft antispyware

## qoska

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en
ketu mund te shkarkoni versionin BETA-1 te ketij programi.
Megjithese jo i perfunduar duket se Microsoft e ka marre seriozisht kete problem sidomos mbas blerjes se kompanise GIANT-t qe merrej me spyware.
Ky program perfshin mbrojteje nga browser hijacking, i heq spywaret qe programet e meparshme i vini ne karantine dhe nuk kerkon per shumicen e tyre restart te kompjuterit gjithsesi provojeni vete dhe mund te thoni opinionin tuaj.

Ky lajm u mor nga http://slashdot.org nga lajmet e djeshme.
Shpresoj t'ju ndihmoje  :buzeqeshje: 
Tung.

----------


## Dani_Tux

Edhe une degjova per ket program Anti-Spyware e shkarkova mirpo fili eshte gunuiecheck.exe pastaj me doli nji numer serik ashtu diqka edhe kur shkova per ta ven numrin ne faqen e Microsoftit me doli se nuk a kam sistemin operatiov nuk eshte valid ose jo origjinal. Siq duket microsofti kerkon autetifikimin e sistemit operativ a eshte origjinal apo pirat kuptohet ato pirat nuk mund ta shkarkojn ket program ku simpas disa fotografive qe pash ne internet duket te jet  program mjaft i mir povojeni edhe ndoshta ma efikas se antisyware programet tjera.

----------


## Dani_Tux

Ja edhe nje foto te programit Microsoft Anti Spyware (ose me emrin e koduar ATLANTA)   

Kurse per ta shkarkuar persorni ket lidhje  Microsoft Anti Spyware Download

----------


## ElMajico

shikojeni pak kte te nenvizuar me te kueq thote qe scadon me 31 korrik her e pare qe e perdor kte antispyware eshte vetem trial apo upgrade-et automatikisht vete?

----------


## MtrX

me duket se behet upgrade vete, une e provova, gjeti ato qe gjeti, po disa programe nuk i gjeta tani qe po i kerkoj, si duket i paska fshire fare.

----------

